# New Questrade Layout



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I logged into my Questrade account and they have revamped the trading platform. Upon first glance it would appear to provide more options and information but does anyone know how to navigate to the portfolio screen with daily profit and loss?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

The new trading tab is a nightmare. I don't understand why they needed to update the website and made it more complicated. You need to click "Next" at least four to five times just to place an order. I don't like this new trading tab on their website. 

I think they are intentionally making us to use the App on our phones and make more trades.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

If you are using the web, you will want to use "Questrade Edge Web". It is basically the old trading page. I couldn't even look at their new platform. I couldn't even see stock prices without individually searching for a ticker. Nearly had a heart attack it's so bad.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

2 options....

1) Go directly to this link: https://my.questrade.com/trading/account/balances

or 

2) Accounts > All platforms > Questrade Edge > Click "Add Questrade Edge" > Click "Go to Questrade Edge"


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

doctrine said:


> "Questrade Edge Web".





Ukrainiandude said:


> "Go to Questrade Edge"


Thanks a lot! I'm so happy now! I can start breathing again!


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

It's terrible. Fortunately there's the edge platform.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's terrible but then again I haven't spent more than 15 mins looking at it since my initial post. People typically resist change especially when they didn't ask for it. I am glad others have had a similar experience as that tells me it is not so much a user issue as a user experience. I logged in this evening and selected the Questrade Edge option. I wish Questrade had introduced the change as an opt in platform but that is not how business is done anymore. This is not a practice unique to Questrade but almost with all businesses and customer arrangements. Thanks to those that have posted upthread. Over time I may become more comfortable with the other options but am glad I can still see my portfolio the way I did previously.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

I was helping out my dad with investing a month ago and he uses TD's brokerage account. I feel like questrades new web portal takes inspiration from TDs web investing portal and is a bit similar.

Didn't really see the need for the change lol.


----------



## reggab (Sep 28, 2021)

can you buy stocks at Questrade CE? for example CCTL or WRGL or ATVK and COUV?


----------

